# Best Stand for new Kindle Fire HD 6"???



## MrKnucklehead (Mar 13, 2013)

what is best/most economical stand for above Kindle Fire

I want something I can use hands free, if using text-to-voice or Professional Narration from 
Kindle Unlimited...

Amazon  keeps sending me ads for for their stand, but, it doesn't make sense to me to spend close to $40 for a stand for a Kindle that only cost $99...


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I have the poetic slimline cover that folds back into a stand, just like the ipad smart covers do. It only works as a stand in horizontal (landscape) position, not vertically. See the photo on Amazon's site:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NQB8976/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have one similar to this:


It folds flat but holds a not too heavy tablet just fine. This set apparently has several for about the same price as the one I got which was Amazon Basics.


----------

